# Various Eldar things



## <E!_Mance> (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi. Long time no post, I dunno if I've already posted these here but I'm going to now out of various desires... Yeah.
Sorry, but only links as I doubt I've currently got the ability to make the pics come out themselves.
http://hentousglory.deviantart.com/art/Maugen-ra-54378403
http://hentousglory.deviantart.com/art/Kaela-Mensha-Khaine-54958941
http://hentousglory.deviantart.com/art/The-Kaela-Mensha-of-Khaine-54378156
Also, LCB copypasta
http://hentousglory.deviantart.com/art/LCB-Copypasta-120941653

Hope you guys enjoy them!


----------

